# Just about there!



## cfellows (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, this wasn't exactly what I had dreamed of for my Retirement shop, but it is just about ready for me to start making chips again. Still have to hang some pegboard for wrenches and clamps, and I need to install a shelf unit behind the lathe. But, I now have outlets and pretty good light. And, pretty much found a place for everything in a workable layout. Not bad for a 2 1/2 car garage with plenty of room left to park my pickup and the wife's car.

Chuck


----------



## black85vette (Aug 9, 2009)

Very nice layout. Way more organized than mine. Like all the power strips above the benches. You can never have too many outlets. (unless you overload the breaker).


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice setup.

I'm sure you're thinking the cars don't need all that space. Besides...with a shop like that...where would you have to go?

In the 3rd pic there's a door on the near right side with mag glasses on the knob. Looks like a pretty high step. Is it something else?


----------



## black85vette (Aug 9, 2009)

Forgot to mention: looks like plenty of drawers and light also. Thm:


----------



## cfellows (Aug 9, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> In the 3rd pic there's a door on the near right side with mag glasses on the knob. Looks like a pretty high step. Is it something else?



Water Heater... and storage for long metal cutoffs!

Chuck


----------



## cfellows (Aug 9, 2009)

By the way, I picked up the cabinets from Craigslist here in Austin. Paid less than it would have cost to build them!

Chuck


----------



## shred (Aug 9, 2009)

Shop Tour! Get it now before you have to clean it up


----------



## arnoldb (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice looking shop Chuck :bow:
And lots of light and outlets - that makes life a pleasure!
Regards, Arnold


----------



## Maryak (Aug 10, 2009)

Chuck,

I thought I only suffered tool envy...................Thanks, I've now graduated to shop envy. :

Very Nice. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## kustomkb (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice set-up!

I like the generous use of casters, very organized.


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 10, 2009)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> I've now graduated to shop envy. :



Me too 

Nice place to hang out Chuck  .............. and not far to go for lunch ;D

I hope you have many happy years of enjoyment in there 8)

CC


----------



## bentprop (Aug 10, 2009)

What a nice,clean shop ;D
Seriously,though,Chuck,if you're using the table saw,I'd cover up the metalworking machines.They don't like the acid in sawdust,it can cause rust.
I'm also a bit wary of that step,a clumsy clot like me would keep tripping over it.I guess if you're used to it,it's different.In any case,beggars can't be choosers,and you have it nicely laid out now.Now make some chips and dirty the place :big:


----------



## cfellows (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, that step is a big problem. Hopefully I'll get used to it before I break an ankle on it. It also limits my ability to roll things around.

The tablesaw doesn't get much use. I used to build a lot of furniture and other stuff out of wood. Now it just gets used out of necessity.

I've got just about every square inch of floor space used and still be able to get around. Still have to find a spot for a few things.

Chuck


----------



## steamer (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey Chuck!

Theres nothing wrong with that layout, nicely done!

Get to work! ;D :big:

Best Wishes,

Dave


----------

